# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Underground Template 2014

## Polyneikos

Για όσα μέλη ενδιαφέρονται για τα πιο σκούρα χρώματα στην πλατφορμα του forum, εχουμε προσθέσει το *Underground Template* , πηγαίνωντας καποιος κάτω αριστερα στην σελίδα του forum, μπορεί και το αλλάζει. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

δωσε κ σωσε :05. Weights: 

τωρα θα μπορει να βλεπει κ ο βαγγελης τα λινκ μεσα στα ποστ ευκολα :01. Razz:

----------


## kazos_GR

ωραιο!  :03. Clap:

----------

